# Losing RPMs



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Does your alarm work?


----------



## Puldo Bruce (Aug 10, 2020)

I’ve replaced the thermostat as well and I haven’t gotten any overheating alarms, but I haven’t done any troubleshooting to make sure it works. The intake/discharge area below the water pump had a lot of scale buildup (which I removed) when I changed it out. Do you think overheating due to scale buildup in the motor is the likely issue?


----------



## BD108 (Jul 5, 2019)

I had the same issue with my ‘09 E-Tec 90. I assumed it was water in the fuel also but the separator was clean. I brought it in the shop and they cleaned it in a ultrasonic machine. It cleared the problem right up.


----------



## Puldo Bruce (Aug 10, 2020)

BD108 said:


> I had the same issue with my ‘09 E-Tec 90. I assumed it was water in the fuel also but the separator was clean. I brought it in the shop and they cleaned it in a ultrasonic machine. It cleared the problem right up.


Cleaned up the water jacket? I’ve also read a few other threads where the fuel pump membrane was faulty, so I’m going to change that out too.


----------



## BD108 (Jul 5, 2019)

Puldo Bruce said:


> Cleaned up the water jacket? I’ve also read a few other threads where the fuel pump membrane was faulty, so I’m going to change that out too.



I forgot to mention what the cleaned.
* they cleaned the fuel pump


----------



## bonitoman (May 20, 2021)

If you think its the fuel pump have someone squeeze the fuel ball when it acts up. If your rpms pick up then your good if not its overheat alarm or low oil alarm


----------



## Puldo Bruce (Aug 10, 2020)

Thanks sir. I changed out my fuel pump, but that didn’t solve the issue. Next up is to clean the water jacket. That’s my last idea before I bite the bullet and repower.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Is it premix or injected?


----------



## Puldo Bruce (Aug 10, 2020)

It’s injected


----------



## Puldo Bruce (Aug 10, 2020)

Update: I sheared several bolts on the valve cover trying to get it off. I didn’t have the right tools to keep working, but I should be able to pry the cover off with the studs still in place right? I have some left handed drill bits and extractors on the way


----------

